# Genetic type/ Albinism



## teddytheminipoodle (Apr 30, 2015)

I've always just thought that my pup, Teddy, just has a really unique look.
He has a brown nose and paw pads and hazel eyes.
But recently, I've noticed that the skin around teddy's eyes is quite pink. 
His skin beneath his fur on his tummy is also very pink. 

Has anyone else ever seen a dog that looks like this?


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Im defiantly not an expert in color by any means but he looks like an Apricot poodle with liver (brown) points. Ive seen quite a few with them. The breed standard prefers black points but allows for liver colored in apricots. He is very cute!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

he is adorable. can't address the color issue, though.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

This is one of my favorite sites about the genetics of dog coat color:

Dog Coat Colour Genetics

This is also a fun site that talks about poodle colors specifically:

POODLE COAT COLORS: OVERVIEW OF ALL COLORS

And one that's a little more technical:

https://www.dogenes.com/poodle/pdlcolor.html

To me, your dog looks like a cream with brown pigment. This isn't a show-ring acceptable color, but it does create a striking look. When I worked at a dog grooming salon we had a regular customer spoo with this coloration. He was a rich, gorgeous cream, and his light eyes gave him a very expressive face. Definitely not albino, though.

Enjoy him! He's sure to be stunning when he's grown up.

--Q


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Since the points are that light, the pigment could also be a diluted brown of some sort. Definitely not a rare colouration, it seems pretty common in some water dogs and related breeds such as the Lagotto. Also common in pet lines of Poodles, especially smaller ones.


----------

